# [SOLVED] 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee Gas gauge problem



## ronsena

Once the Gas gauge comes off of Full, it will suddenly drop to Empty then go back up to almost where it was before.
It can do this repeatedly for up to a half hour while I am driving long term.
Then it may stop for awhile.

I thought battery and replaced it, as it does it mostly when the AC is on.

I also heard that the gas tank sensors could be bad. Are these user changable?

Thanks


----------



## Mullet Man

It could be the sender in the tank or a wiring problem.
If the Jeep has close to 100,000 miles on it or more, it would not hurt to replace the fuel pump which comes complete with sending unit, filter, etc.
I had a 1998 Jeep with the same problem. Dropping the tank and replacing the fuel pump assy fixed it. :sayyes:


----------



## JamesO

There have been a lot of issues recently where the fuel additives have damaged the fuel sending unit in vehicles causing problems similiar as to what you have described. Assuming you have no issues with a wiring problem outside the fuel tank, I would place my bet on the in tank sender as the other person suggested.

JamesO


----------



## ronsena

Thanks guys,

Ya know, thinking about it. The problem did start after I had put in some gas additives. 
But I assume that this is going to require a trip to the dealership for repair..

Thanks again


----------



## JamesO

The problems have been more with what the gasoline suppilers are using more that what you the owner can add. It has to do with the oxyenated fuel additives that are used to reduce vehicle emissions.

Not an easy change as the gas tank needs to be dropped. If you go that route, make sure you run your tank very close to empty to make it easier on the shop and your wallet. 

JamesO


----------



## Ally98

*Re: 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee Gas gauge problem*



Mullet Man said:


> It could be the sender in the tank or a wiring problem.
> If the Jeep has close to 100,000 miles on it or more, it would not hurt to replace the fuel pump which comes complete with sending unit, filter, etc.
> I had a 1998 Jeep with the same problem. Dropping the tank and replacing the fuel pump assy fixed it. :sayyes:



Is jeep safe to drive when gas tank is doing this? I have a GC 98 and the gas tank just yesterday started doing the same things, its sort of freaking me out driving. Will it just stop because gas gauge and everything is saying its empty or will it just be an annoyance?


----------



## JamesO

*Re: 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee Gas gauge problem*

Granted it is an older vehicle, but you might check with the dealer to see if Jeep has any customer programs to help offset the cost of the repair. Running out of gas is unsafe and many of the manufacturers are covering part of the cost on some of the newer vehicles that have these types of problems.

The other option is to fill the tank, reset the trip odometer or note the mileage. Fill up every 200-250 miles, as most?? vehicles are designed to have about a 300+ mile distance on a full tank. This varies with type of driving that you do.

200 miles should be on the safe side. 

JamesO


----------



## Ally98

*Re: 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee Gas gauge problem*

Thanks for you help


----------

